# Bayern Monaco - Amburgo. 8-0. Gol. Video. 25 febbraio2 2017.



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2017)

Bayern Monaco a valanga contro il povero Amburgo che viene disintegrato con un netto 8-0.

Video con i gol qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## ralf (25 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia, Thiago Alcantara è un fenomeno, imho il miglior centrocampista al mondo in questo momento.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Febbraio 2017)

Il Bayern quando vede l'Amburgo impazzisce lol


----------



## hiei87 (25 Febbraio 2017)

Che spettacolo Robben. Chissà se un giorno riusciremo a scoprire con quale arcano trucco riesce sempre a far credere al difensore che andrà sul destro, prima di segnare di sinistro...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo Robben. Chissà se un giorno riusciremo a scoprire con quale arcano trucco riesce sempre a far credere al difensore che andrà sul destro, prima di segnare di sinistro...



Chiedi a Cerci


----------



## hiei87 (25 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Chiedi a Cerci


----------

